# [SOLVED] Win2003 wallpaper change



## freddyoca (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi
I use Remote Desktop to win server 2003 standard edition 32-bit. It is an active directory domain. I am trying to change the wallpaper, but when I go to display properties --> Desktop -- the Background is gray.

I had change through GPEDIT.MSC under User Configuration --> Administrative Templates--> Desktop--> Active Desktop--> Active Desktop Wallpaper

I enabled "Enable Active Desktop" "Active Desktop Wallpaper" and Allow only bitmapped wallpaper".

I have also change through GPEDIT.MSC under Computer Configuration--> Administrative Templates--> Windows Components--> Terminal Services

I enable "Always show desktop on connection" and disable "Enforce Removal of Remote Desktop Wallpaper".

I also have add the picture to "C:\Documents and Settings\Username\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\pic.bmp"

I have also change on Remote Desktop Connection client enabled to have remote wallpaper. Open 
the saved Remote Desktop Connection file to the server you are connecting and click the Experience tab. Place a check in the option “Desktop background”. This allows the client to see enabled desktop wallpapers.

I have also type “mmc” to open the Microsoft Management Console. Click File -> Add/Remove Snap-in. Click the “Add…” button, choose “Group Policy Object Editor” from the list and click “Add” (you may have to push “Finish”) then “Close” then “OK”.

After all this I still have not be able to change the wallpaper on this server. What else can i do? HELP!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Win2003 wallpaper change*



freddyoca said:


> I had change through GPEDIT.MSC under User Configuration --> Administrative Templates--> Desktop--> Active Desktop--> Active Desktop Wallpaper
> 
> I enabled "Enable Active Desktop" "Active Desktop Wallpaper" and Allow only bitmapped wallpaper".


If you specified the wallpaper in the GPO, you can't change it, that's the point of the GPO. You need to set Active Desktop Wallpaper to not configured to allow users to change the wallpaper. You also need to check the *Prevent changing wallpaper* setting under *User Configuration | Administrative Templates | Control Panel | Display*



freddyoca said:


> I have also change through GPEDIT.MSC under Computer Configuration--> Administrative Templates--> Windows Components--> Terminal Services
> 
> I enable "Always show desktop on connection" and disable "Enforce Removal of Remote Desktop Wallpaper".


Did you channge these settings on the *Default Domain Policy*, or the *Default Domain Controller Policy*? It needs to be disabled in the *Default Domain Policy*.


----------



## freddyoca (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Win2003 wallpaper change*

I got it. I undo the changes you told me to and then by Install BGInfo from "[url]www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/BgInfo.html[/URL]". 
Save Bginfo.exe in Desktop. Run Bginfo.exe. Click Desktop (Right side). Make sure all options are on "Update this wallpaper" click "OK" and click again to exit BGInfo Right click Desktop -->click properties-->click the tab Desktop(on top)-->click Browse.. (Find the picture)


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Win2003 wallpaper change*

OK, glad you got it worked out.

I'll mark this Solved then. For future reference, you can mark your own threads *Solved* by using the *Thread Tools* at the Top Right of this thread (above the first post)

Jerry.


----------

